# Wiring a CRE-55401 Controller



## viking (Aug 22, 2015)

I am wanting to use a Crest (Aristo-Craft) 10 Amp.,Train Controller , No. CRE-55401,for my new G Scale layout, I purchased this unit sometime ago, and have lost the wiring instructions, Looking down on this unit, there are (4) clip terminals. Beginning at the left, the first terminal is black, and going right, the next terminal is red. These two terminals are marked "Fixed DC Output". Continuing to the right, there are (2) more black terminals marked "Output to Track". 
Can anyone advise me as to how I need to wire this unit to just a simple track layout. Thanks.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking at a picture of it on the web, use the terminals on the right (output to track). From what I see, it is just a speed controller. 

What concerns me is the power input. I think that you will need a separate DC power source with an output of 18 to 22 volts. I couldn't read what it says on the left side above the input. Does it have a wire and plug that goes into a wall socket, or a wire similar to a phone jack?

I think that your unit takes a fixed DC voltage from a DC power supply and then permits you to vary the voltage to the track, from 0 to to what ever that fixed incoming voltage might be. Usually about 20 v give or take a few.

Chuck


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They have no place for 110V. Wire it as labeled. Feed with a fixed DC voltage, out put is variable to control track voltage.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike

The picture I saw shows a rheostat. Can't that be used to control the voltage or is the REVO necessary?

Chuck


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The idea of these is to have remote control with a hand held unit. The old Train Engineer was the basic system, it has been discontinued. The Revolution has two different receivers, one is made to plug into a locomotive, the other is a track side to control track voltage remotely.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I'am sorry, I did not check my numbers. The original question is not a remote control system. It is basically a manual throttle.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike!

Am I correct in assuming that the OP needs a DC power supply, fixed or variable, if he doesn't already have one?

Chuck


----------



## viking (Aug 22, 2015)

You are correct about needing a power source for which I will be using a Crest (Aristo-Craft), No. CRE-55460, 10 Amp. DC, Ultima. I just need the correct way to wire the controller to the track......One red terminal and one black terminal?....or both black? I just don't want to "BLOW" the system.


----------



## viking (Aug 22, 2015)

If you wire the controller using the "Fixed DC Output" terminals, the locomotive runs "Wide open" without any control at all


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The fixed has only one voltage, the maximum. For speed control use the two marked "output to track", like I said in my original post. If those are both black use them.

The fixed is most likely for some type of remote speed control. I have a Bridgewerks remote that requires knowing the polarity coming from the power supply. In your case you don't need to worry about it. Or you could use it to provide power to accessories that require constant voltage, such a lights in buildings or signals.

Chuck


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

viking said:


> You are correct about needing a power source for which I will be using a Crest (Aristo-Craft), No. CRE-55460, 10 Amp. DC, Ultima. I just need the correct way to wire the controller to the track......One red terminal and one black terminal?....or both black? I just don't want to "BLOW" the system.


I use one of these at home and should have instructions.

Your concern for blowing the system is valid but only if you reverse the polarity of the INPUT.

You have a switch to control the polarity of the track output but that simply reverses the direction of the locomotive.

For your track power use the two terminals marked OUTPUT TO TRACK. If your loco goes the wrong way just reverse the wires.

You should have a plug on your input cable that matches a similar plug from an Ultima or other Aristo power supply and assures polarity match. Usually the plug wires are black & red and on newer Crest Power Supplies connect to red & black terminals.

The catalog says FIXED DC TAPS FOR ACCESSORIES. The DC output voltage will probably be the same as your DC Input voltage which could be as high as 24 volts DC.

*I normally power my CRE-55401 with a CRE-55468 (24 VDC) Everest Power Supply. I put a voltmeter on the Fixed DC Output of my CRE-55401 and measured 23.5 Volts DC at the output (Red terminal is positive & Black terminal is negative). THIS IS TOO HIGH FOR MOST OF MY DC ACCESSORIES AND FOR MY LIGHTS.*

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry

I hope your wife is going to be OK! 

I've been there with my wife and she has been there with me. 

Best wishes,

Chuck


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

chuck n said:


> Jerry
> 
> I hope your wife is going to be OK!
> 
> ...


Hi Chuck,

The X-Rays showed no broken bones. Marilyn had tripped & fell. She thought she had broken a finger and her left arm. Last year she broke her ankle and next month she is scheduled for a hip replacement.

We are both getting older (she is 70 & I am 71) but overall we have little to complain about.

Thank you for your concern,

Jerry and Marilyn


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry

Thanks for the up date.

I passed the big 75 last month. We hope the replacement goes well. Not had it, but from all I've heard, PT IS VERY IMPORTANT.

Chuck


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

As an update to the 55401:

Mine DOES have a polarized plug that mates with the plug of the Ultima to assure proper polarity. If the plug is missing we can probably figure out the correct polarity based on the fuse and wire markings of my 55401.

The 1st Aristo catalog that lists the 55401 seems to be the 2004-2005 listing: 

CRE-55461 ULTIMA 10 AMP D.C. POWER SUPPLY & SPEED CONTROLLER

CRE-55461 includes both 

*CRE-55401 Ultima 10 Amp Power Controller
INPUT: DC UP TO 24 VOLTS 
OUTPUT: VARIABLE DC, 0-24 V, FIXED DC, UP TO 24 V (this is possibly just passing through the input DC voltage), 10 AMPS MAX*

and

CRE-55460 Ultima 10 Amp Power Supply 
INPUT:120 V AC 60HZ 
OUTPUT: 10 AMPS at 18 V DC

They are again listed in the 2008-2009 catalog.

The Red (Positive) lead from the Everest connects to the wire from the 55401 with the writing on it and with the in-line fuse. The positive lead is smooth edged while the negative edge of the cable is grooved.

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a reminder that the 5401/55401 has PWC output so sound units in engines will go to full speed on many sound modules.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> Just a reminder that the 5401/55401 has PWC output so sound units in engines will go to full speed on many sound modules.


Hi Dan,

Good point. There is no switch to turn off the PWC. 

For what it is worth, the only thing I do with my CRE-55401 is to power a USAT Big Boy and the PWC does not seem to affect the Big Boy's Phoenix sound.

*You mentioned 5401/55401. I just happened to turn my CRE-55401 over and while the top says CRE-55401, the bottom has a sticker that says:

ART-5401-10 *
*INPUT: DC 24V MAX.
OUTPUT: 
I. DC 0V TO MAX.
II. BY PASS (apparently just passes the input voltage through) 
MAXOUTPUT: 10 AMP TOTAL*

I had seen the ART-5401 in previous catalogs but did not notice the difference between it and the ART-5401-10.

It now seems that the ART-5401-10 is the same as the CRE-55401 but with a different number (probably reflecting the change from Aristo-Craft ART part numbers to Crest CRE part numbers). I cannot verify this.

The 1995 Catalog lists the ART 5401 as a 5 AMP CONTROL PACK ADAPTER P.W.C. ONLY FOR USE WITH ANY D.C. POWER SUPPLY UP TO 5 AMPS LIMIT. This was listed with the ART 5450 3.5 AMP POWER SUPPLY WITH P.W.C.

The 2000-2001 catalog gets confusing. Page 72 lists the ART-5450 with the ART-5401 adapter but the pictured device is clearly marked ART-5401-10 10 AMP TRAIN POWER CONTROLLER.

On page 71 the ART-5460 ULTIMA 10 AMP D.C. POWER SUPPLY is listed - as is the

ART-5401-10 
10 AMP CONTROLLER
INPUT: DC UP TO 24 VOLTS 
OUTPUT: VARIABLE DC, 0-24 V 
FIXED DC, UP TO 24 V
10 AMPS MAXIMUM

ART-5401 = 5 AMPS
ART-5401-10 = 10 AMPS
CRE-55401 = 10 AMPS
all with PWC

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

More info:

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips4/art-5460_tips.html


----------



## paulct (Jan 7, 2016)

I just acquired one of these CRE units. (We run a train show in town, and get lots of donations).

I tested it, and of course the fixed DC output was a constant ~25V.

I did not test it with a G engine yet (I am home and the layout is elsewhere!). The variable output seems to be also 25V no matter where the knob is. Is this due to it running under no load?

I plan to sell it, but want to verify perfect operation before I list it!

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

does it have just 4 connections, or 6? (four terminals and an "input cable")

is is a 5401 or 55401?

What voltage did you use for input?

Does it have a fan?

You might put a light bulb on the output to test it, the voltage should vary with the knob.

Greg


----------



## paulct (Jan 7, 2016)

Greg,

It is the 55401 10 amp model. It is hooked to the matching 55460 Crest power supply with the original connectors.

It has the fan, and two sets of outputs, just like the OP had. The red/black for fixed DC output and the pair of black terminals for track power.

I will see what I have that I can put on it for a load.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

or a small motor, or if you have rollers, the loco on rollers.

(by the way, rollers are a good investment)


----------

